
Skype app for iPhone not available in Canada - naish
http://www.cbc.ca/technology/story/2009/03/30/skype-iphone.html?ref=rss
======
dawie
This really pisses me off! We don't get Skype in Canada and we Also don't get
Kindle for the iPhone.

We probably aren't going to get Tethering either. And we pay more than anyone
else in the world for our wireless.

